# VirtualBox-OSE and FreeBSD 8.2



## zspider (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi

When I upgrade to FreeBSD 8.2, VirtualBox's bridged connectivity breaks, every other option NAT, Host Only, and Internal Network works as far as I know.

Also sometimes when trying to change the adapter settings (while a vm is running) the whole program hangs and cannot be killed without rebooting (even a kill -9 does not cut it). Rolling back to FreeBSD 8.1 solves the problem. Has anyone else encountered this problem by any chance? I looked around on the internet but found nothing about it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2011)

VirtualBox uses kernel modules which should match the kernel version.  So after you upgrade to 8.2, rebuild and reinstall emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod.  Don't know if emulators/virtualbox-ose also requires a rebuild, but it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## zspider (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok I'll give that a shot and report back with my findings. Thanks


----------



## zspider (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok it worked. Awesome

Thanks for the help


----------

